# Need feedback on lionfish tracking website design



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am getting close to activating our lionfish tracking website. Would to mind taking a look at this preview video and giving me some feedback? 

You will probably want to watch the video on a computer, rather than a phone, due to the size of the screen. You will want to activate “full screen mode” on YouTube by clicking the square bracket symbol in the bottom right-hand corner of the video.

Feel free to post your feedback here or send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Very interesting site*

This should be a very interesting site to see the "battle" against the lionfish take place. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BajaBob said:


> This should be a very interesting site to see the "battle" against the lionfish take place. Thanks.
> 
> Bob


I'll give. 2 to 1 odds that the lionfish will in the end prevail. But with that said it will produce a new food fish and maybe a new or additional income for many. I have already had 2 meals from them and love the taste.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's a good idea that Whackum is going to start collec ting data in our area. I looked online and found where the SE Atlantic coast has gotten some major research going on about the Lion Fish infestation. They started tracking in 1985, so we are behind the power curve.

I think it will be important to have hard data available from the various groups in the GOM that are doing this now when funded research happens. If everyone feeds Whackums data base it will provide historical data over it's life span and will be valuable data when fed into a much larger GOM data base.

If someone manages to figure out how to catch the little buggers with hook and line that will be a real blessing. I wouldn't mind adding a fish fry of Lion Fish to my two Red Snapper bag limit.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Glad someone has done this and hope it gets input and use by the fisheries.


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## Godeeper (Jan 15, 2014)

It's kind of like a civil war. Us vs. them over the same territory. The best way for us to "win" is to work together and combine our efforts to be the most effective. This seems like a good tool for us to effectively engage the enemy. Love it!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Good job Whackum


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

One thing that may be helpful is the date of the report so that divers are not going back to the same spots.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> One thing that may be helpful is the date of the report so that divers are not going back to the same spots.


Yep, the date of the dive is displayed on the report page. You can sort the reports by date too.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

are any markets buying them i have never eaten 1 but i hear they are good and all u would need if a $50 products card and if u sell more than 50 lbs the state could qualify u for a refund at the end of the year just an idea it would help the divers pay expences and get rid of the lion fish the resturants could market them as a eco friendly fish people would buy them just to try them and if they are good the word would spread


----------

